# USB flash while windows is locked?



## krissy90 (Sep 8, 2016)

One more question i need to ask  If laptop (Windows 8) is locked with windows password (i only use one account(admin)) and flash usb/memory card/even cd is plugged/inserted, i belive it can not install anything since the machine is locked?

However, lets say they insert some tiny flash for example and i fail to notice it so i run the laptop and sing in, will it automaticly install any bad/spy program if the flash was programed to do it on autorun? I've never changed any options in the autorun section, so does windows by default allows such autoruns to start or it will first ask me do i want to istall/open or anything? 
In other words can flash install anything silently when i run the laptop if the flash was plugged there while i was gone and the laptop was in locked state?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

With some clever programming, plugging in a USB drive can automatically run without your consent, even at a locked screen.

Unless you are friends with hackers or leave your machine open to the public, it shouldn't be a worry.


----------



## krissy90 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you again and for this reply. Ok, so if i got you right, practicly everything is possible but will require some extensive hacking knowlage and its most unlikely to be execute by some avarage Joe (the guy i fear knows about gadjets and stuff, but i doubt he is professional, since i know him from school) 
But realy, i never knew that even with locked state the laptop is still in dangers. I will definetly take that in mind for future!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just have a good antivirus and you should be fine. Perhaps don't leave your laptop in the open where others could get to it either.


----------



## krissy90 (Sep 8, 2016)

Ok, and can you suggest me good antivurs programs (free if possible), i currently check with avast(free) and malware bytes(antimalware)  Also, if the program is legaly install, i suggest it will appear on task manager in processes (all processes including background and stuff), so it cant remain hidden if it is legal like temviewer and i will notice it?

Also one last thing. if i turn off the Wifi, does that completely eliminates any possibilty for remote access (just for infromation) :


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I use the built in Windows Defender antivirus for my PCs. It does the job well and I can't complain for it's easiness and lightweight scanning. For a paid solution that I use on my desktop, I use ESET and Malwarebytes.

I'm not sure what you mean about your secondary question. Are you asking where you look for hidden spyware? You will typically see it being ran as a service.

If you disable your wireless card, then nothing would be able to remotely connect to it. However, that is a pain and I don't see a reason on why you would need to do that.


----------

